# Device Problem - No Parallel Port?

## STiAT

Hi Everyone. I move this now because i talked in IRC and think now it's a hardware-issue!

I installed my Parallel-Port as a module, options are PC-Style and FIFO.

Now, okay, i set the modules parport and parport_pc to the modules.autoload

When i boot, he starts the modules and says everything great.

Now, when i look in my /dev, there is no /dev/lp0 and no /dev/printers/0.

So, i tried MAKEDEV lp, then i made a rm -f lp*, so he deleted the files created. Now, when i do a MAKEDEV lp again i get errors:

"Can't move lp0- to lp0: Permission denied"

the same with lp1 and lp2. I did su to root.

So, now, i needed to activate VIA-Cipset on IDE, maybe there is also something with the parallel port? Using a MSI KT7-Turbo/R

So, now, what i need?

I need someone can provide help getting this parallel port running. I already have the driver for my printer (Brother 1250, from linuxprinting for PDQ), installed PDQ; i only need the device for my printer.

I now have a complete gentoo, optimized for my needs, but only the printer / parallel port won't work.

Someone told me that this could happen if the parallel port wasn't found, that the modules don't create the devices when no parallel port was found. I am using a on-board parallel port, so no extra PCI card or like that.

PLEASE HELP!!

STiAT

----------

## STiAT

Now, i will a little bit complete my posting!

It seems he finds my parallel port, when gentoo starts paralell port devices, my printer goes to warm up.

But, there still is no /dev/lp0 or /dev/printers/0

shouldn't create the module the device automatically when it starts?

In my /var/log/messages i can find the following entries:

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

parport_pc: VIA 686A Parallel port: io=0x370

if that helps you. So he knows my device, but why it isn't listed by devfs??

STiAT

----------

## tdm

 *Quote:*   

> I installed my Parallel-Port as a module, options are PC-Style and FIFO.

 

I got the same problem as you.. only I have them compiled into the kernel.

But still no printer device  :Sad: 

Any one has an idea?

----------

## rommel

have you guys loaded drivers for your printer...did you install cups or anything....i just set up my printer lastnight...and first i installed cups then i went to the sight that the desktop configuration howto points to for drivers...got the gdi driver for my printer saved the file to my desktop...started konqueror then hit the print button which brought up the add printer dialoge since i didnt have a printer defined went through my printer was in the hardware list i clicked other pointed it to the driver script i had just saved and that was it.

and then the /dev/lp0 was setup 

read the howto even though it doesnt get real specific it has links that may help.

ciao

----------

## TheWart

If I remeber correctly, there is an option in the kernel that specifically allows printers,  IIRC, it is in the characters section.  You need to enable that AS WELL as the parport stuff.

----------

## tdm

Okay, I'll check my kernel settings again  :Smile: 

----------

